# Baker21, dooka & ryand vs BMW 118D.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your keeping well..........:wave:

Well it's been a while to say the least, in fact the last post I made on here was around 2 months ago.........:doublesho

Things are very busy at dooka HQ at the moment with some big changes ahead and outside of dooka HQ there have been some big changes for me but I won't bore you with all that and the reason I am back on here is to post up a simple detail that Rob and I completed back in March when we had a better weather day, which seems like a long time ago now.............:wall:

The car in question is owned by a fellow DW member on here, ryand who I have personally detailed with before and now he had upgraded to this BMW 118D it was agreed that we would all get together and get the paintwork looking better with plenty of protection involved........:thumb:

So here was the BMW 118D at the end of a Friday evening:































































































































So as you can see and as expected the car was looking in good shape and Ryan had done well to lay down some vital protection some time ago, now all that was required to take it a little further...........:buffer:

*The Detail Process:*

As always I like to get the wheels off first and with three of us attending to the BMW there was no excuse not to, therefore it was time to get both front wheels off:























































So Rob was put in charge of arches with Ryan and I tackling the wheels:



















The wheels were really clean and only really needed some Bilberry, Iron-X and Tardis:










Even a rinse bought them up well but Iron-X and Tardis was required:










Some areas needed more attention:




























All the wheels were sealed with Collinite 845:










Rob meanwhile was making good progress:




























While Ryan and Rob replaced the wheels, I decided to remove the rear badge:




























All done:



















Meanwhile the wheels went back on, looking sharp:










Then it was time to move onto the rears, with the same set up:





































With the wheels and arches all clean and the wheels having been sealed, we then got down to washing the car, rinsing first:










Showing some signs of protection:










And a view from inside with Rob's latest detail, which was due to be picked up later that evening:



















The car was then foamed:



















Next up it was time for the dooka Woolie Wash Pad double pose:



















Ryan and myself getting cracking with the Wash Pads:










Not sure what I was up to here though:










Ryan and I following the 2BM Wash Process:














































After another rinse it was time to clay the car:
































































The car was then rinsed again and then it was time to bring the car inside 'dooka HQ':










Rob then decided to get ahead of himself with the Flex.......:buffer:




























With the car inside we taped up various panels and got cracking with our usual combination of Megs 205 on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad:




























Now there aren't any correction images as the car was very lightly swirled so more shots of us all in action I am afraid, with Rob working on the boot lid:




























Meanwhile I was tackling the roof:










With Ryan on the bonnet:



















Then we decided to call it an evening with the machines laid to rest:










Next day the BMW was moved into the centre of dooka HQ and raised off the ground to help with machining:










Time to continue machining:




























With the car up high machining the bottom of the doors is so easy:




























Looking good:










Rob and Ryan were also making good progress:



















Finally the rear end was taken care of:










After a dust down we decided to go for the full Zaino Protection Detail, so started to apply some Z-AIO via the DA:










Meanwhile with the car in the air, dressing the tyres with some AS-Highstyle was also very easy:










This was followed by a Z6 wipedown:



















Then it was time for some Z2 via the DA:



















Finally we completed a Z8 wipedown:










*The Results:*








































































































































So, a quick writeup from 'Team dooka' but hopefully showing so good improvement in the final finish of the BMW 118D......:thumb:

As always it's a pleasure to detail with Rob and with Ryan on board it was a great few days detailing, little pressure and a bit of a laugh had by all........

Comments welcome as always.......


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work chaps, good to see you back on here Simon :thumb:

caption competition if ever i've seen one


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Premo job team Dooka (welcome back by the way)


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Great work as ever gents


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Good to see you guys back - Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent work, very nice results :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers for the write up Si. Was an enjoyable detail and great result. Zaino is holding up very well with regular maintenance so car is still looking good. Ryan.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome results there Guys, and a very lovely colour, Grey is growing on me quite strongly now.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

great work! car looks excellent


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work lads, nice to see ya back too :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great team work guys


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Boom!! Looking nice and sharp lads, congrats on your personal news Si:thumb:

My little A1 finally turned up on Friday, would certainly benefit from some Double D loving


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> nice work chaps, good to see you back on here Simon :thumb:
> 
> caption competition if ever i've seen one


Ah ah ah ah staying alive stayling alive......ah ah ah ah staying alive.

Great work as usual chaps!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> nice work chaps, good to see you back on here Simon :thumb:
> 
> caption competition if ever i've seen one


"I'll hose it down from this side", to the sound of a zip opening :doublesho :lol:

Great work from the dooka team. Nice results! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> nice work chaps, good to see you back on here Simon :thumb:
> 
> caption competition if ever i've seen one


Thanks Kev and is there a competition or something.........



SimonBash said:


> Boom!! Looking nice and sharp lads, congrats on your personal news Si:thumb:
> 
> My little A1 finally turned up on Friday, would certainly benefit from some Double D loving


Cheers Simon and have you posted anything up on here in reference to your A1?

If You need anything doing on the A1 then I am sure Rob and I can help you out and would also be good to see you at dooka HQ...........:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job guys! Nice to see you back on here Si, i always enjoy reading your write ups so it's good to see another one!

Car is looking very sharp!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there guys :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## ludbe (Jun 30, 2009)

stunning


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic job guys, gotta keep an eye on the BM threads now I have one coming... heard such bad things about the paint but that's stunning...:thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Excellent work!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Super job! Where are you alloy wheel mats from?


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

Very nice work, cracking job


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

great work fella's :thumb: 

Fast becoming a wonderful man cave :argie:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Nice team work, looking good


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

great work!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent job guys!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

neilb62 said:


> Fantastic job guys, gotta keep an eye on the BM threads now I have one coming... heard such bad things about the paint but that's stunning...:thumb:


What BMW you picking up Neil and apart from the orange peel I don't see a lot else wrong with BMW paintwork, granted some dealers will add their 'mark' to it but that's normal with any dealer?



craigblues said:


> Super job! Where are you alloy wheel mats from?


Touch base with Kev at Planet Polish and he will sort you out:

http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=54

Nice to see my photos being put to good use........



Mr Face said:


> great work fella's :thumb:
> 
> Fast becoming a wonderful man cave :argie:


It's getting better........:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Gonna be a 08/09 5 Series (E60) 530d.

Got a few saved on various sites, just gotta wait for the cheque to arrive then start choosing...


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Wonderful detail and it looks like you lot enjoy yourselves at the same time - which is a bonus.

But that BMW orange peel is shocking...:doublesho


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

such a nice write up, the car looks fantastic, fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice job mate, was wondering where you had disappeared to...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

neilb62 said:


> Gonna be a 08/09 5 Series (E60) 530d.
> 
> Got a few saved on various sites, just gotta wait for the cheque to arrive then start choosing...


Good luck with the search then and hope you get what your looking for, nice motors........:thumb:

Detailed one a long time ago when I was just getting to grips with detailing:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94717



hotwaxxx said:


> Wonderful detail and it looks like you lot enjoy yourselves at the same time - which is a bonus.
> 
> But that BMW orange peel is shocking...:doublesho


We always enjoy the detailing, much more fun doing it with someone else than on your own that's for sure.........

As for the orange peel, what can you do apart from get the sand paper out..........:doublesho



weemax said:


> Nice job mate, was wondering where you had disappeared to...


Still here, just been a lot of changes for Rob and I of late, more details to come though........:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great to see you guys back as I do enjoy your imformative write ups. Another great job and giving me some ideas for future details by myself.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Great to see you guys back as I do enjoy your imformative write ups. Another great job and giving me some ideas for future details by myself.


Glad the posts are of some use and you enjoy them.........:thumb:


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Great work guys, as always fantastic write up i think i may have to purchase some of this stuff "AS-Highstyle"


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JMAPUK said:


> Great work guys, as always fantastic write up i think i may have to purchase some of this stuff "AS-Highstyle"


Good to hear from you Jason and go for it, don't pay more than £15 from your local AS rep, if your lucky you might get it for £10.......:wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply awesome boys! That's the most i've enjoyed a write up in a while!

Missed you guys a lot! Especially you Si! Well been hiding! And you Rob!

Great job and such a comprehensive write up that even a newbie could take something from. Love to see Zaino getting used to such effect. Great products.

What you guys using for Clay lube?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Simply awesome boys! That's the most i've enjoyed a write up in a while!
> 
> Missed you guys a lot! Especially you Si! Well been hiding! And you Rob!
> 
> ...


Cheers for the comments Kev and hope everything is all well with yourself..........:wave:

I personally like the Elite Mild Yellow Clay with Megs Last Touch whereas Rob tends to use Bilt Hamber Clay with Born to be Slippy, if I am using the Bilt Hamber Clay then I usually just go with water..........:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've been using Demon shine diluted with BH clay. Fantastic combo and cost effective. 

I just fancied trying another clay lube but a dilutable one if possible. I use so much lube during claying so the last thing I want is an expensive one that only lasts 2 cars. 

Things are well mate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> I've been using Demon shine diluted with BH clay. Fantastic combo and cost effective.
> 
> I just fancied trying another clay lube but a dilutable one if possible. I use so much lube during claying so the last thing I want is an expensive one that only lasts 2 cars.
> 
> Things are well mate. Keep up the good work.


You can't get much cheaper than water.......


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> nice work chaps, good to see you back on here Simon :thumb:
> 
> caption competition if ever i've seen one


Hmmmmmmmmmmm

think he's doing a "Michael Jackson" moonwalk :lol:

Top work guy's :thumb:


----------



## bradbury (May 8, 2012)

Great tread, I'm thinking of debadging my 118, looks cleaner also easier to polish.


----------

